# Pollen for the mantis



## Dartania (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all:

I recently went to a Whole Foods supermarket and in the honey section saw that they sell pure natural pollen, I read somewere that some mantis like the orchids and some species of flowers benefit from eating insects with pollen, could this be a good suplement? maybe to dust on the crickets or fruit flies? What do you guys think.........

Thanks

Dartania


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah give it a shot. its common place to take care of your feeder food. thatway you know that nutritionally your pet will gain more through feeding


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 13, 2006)

Pollen is not necessary an important part of mantis diet unlike feeding calcuim dusted crickets to your lizard. Flower type mantis catch flying insects that had nectar or honey (not pollen) especially in bumble bees but is the "meat" part of the insects that are important for their growth. That's why we feed the flies honey or sugar water to boost up the flies before feeding them to mantis.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 13, 2006)

> Pollen is not necessary an important part of mantis diet unlike feeding calcuim dusted crickets to your lizard. Flower type mantis catch flying insects that had nectar or honey (not pollen) especially in bumble bees but is the "meat" part of the insects that are important for their growth. That's why we feed the flies honey or sugar water to boost up the flies before feeding them to mantis.


thats what i meant


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 17, 2006)

Can't hurt to try it, right?  My mantids seem to like honey... but usually drink water after doing so...


----------



## Jay (Jun 17, 2006)

I used to work at Whole Foods. They sold this stuff called royal jelly. It seems to make the queen bees live longer but it is pretty expensive stuff. I wonder if your mantids will live longer if they are fed royal jelly?


----------



## Yosei (Jun 18, 2006)

I bet royal jelly tastes really goodddd.....say how much is a jar or container of it?


----------

